# Looking for a Gx85 bagger



## indyjeff (May 20, 2012)

Hi all. I've been told by my local JD dealer that they no longer make the bagger system for the GX85. Can anyone here help me locate one?


----------



## jrupert (Jun 5, 2012)

*gx85 bagger*

i have one available, in great shape hardly used. where are you located?


----------



## cheers4beers (May 19, 2013)

jrupert said:


> i have one available, in great shape hardly used. where are you located?


jrupert, do you still have that bagger, or did you sell it already?


----------

